

Ask HN: Any experience with, or advice for, selling a site on Flippa? - jbenz

Greetings.  I'm curious if anyone here has had success with auction sites like Flippa (formerly Sitepoint Marketplace).  I've just posted my first auction (it's a 3.5 year old retail site), and I'm wondering if there are any tips and tricks that I might be missing.<p>I'm currently contacting competitors and vendors to alert them to the auction.  There was an "Ask HN" posted a couple months ago similar to this one, but I'm hoping for more specific advice or ideas.  Thanks very much.
======
apowell
Mind posting a link to the auction? I'd like to check it out.

~~~
rwolf
They have the same username on flippa:

[http://flippa.com/auctions/74131/Profitable-3-5-yo-Site-
Sell...](http://flippa.com/auctions/74131/Profitable-3-5-yo-Site-Selling-
Modern-Products-Furniture-Lighting-and-More-)

~~~
jbenz
Indeed, that is my auction.

